# PKK , brass head and bong



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Definitely we easier to stabilise the temp, I dry pump until I get to 85° then pull, that seems to hit the sweet pot, anyway, think I've gone as far as I will go now, the coffee is lovely


----------

